# RF30 Dimensions



## bob12345 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a dimensional drawing for the RF30, I'm finally getting round to sorting out a stand and am trying to find the measurements for the base?

I have Googled it to death and came up with nothing, so I'm guessing maybe not, but I figure if anyone is going to know their probably here.

Mine is currently buried under a pile of other junk so I can get ball park measurements if I rappel in Mission Impossible style, but was hoping for something more accurate to work off on paper so I don't have to unbury it, dismantle, measure, reassemble and bury it again.

Why is everything good always so heavy


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi Bob. Welcome.

when I got my RF30 it was on a HD bench out of 1 1/2” square tube with a 1/4” thick top. It span the overall width of the mill table and bigger than the depth of the mill. It was free and of course it took it. But I was puzzled and thought maybe it was made for something else but after using it I now see the logic. There is plenty of room to put all my tools while using the machine on the table top. It takes up no more room than the mill does effectively and best of all its big enough to install regular mid stack tool boxes in the framework providing ample handy storage for all the tools related to the mill. Mine is also on castors so it can be easily moved for maintenance or cleaning. Now you couldn’t get me to have one of those little stands they come with. YMMV.


----------



## bob12345 (Oct 29, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Hi Bob. Welcome.
> 
> when I got my RF30 it was on a HD bench out of 1 1/2” square tube with a 1/4” thick top. It span the overall width of the mill table and bigger than the depth of the mill. It was free and of course it took it. But I was puzzled and thought maybe it was made for something else but after using it I now see the logic. There is plenty of room to put all my tools while using the machine on the table top. It takes up no more room than the mill does effectively and best of all its big enough to install regular mid stack tool boxes in the framework providing ample handy storage for all the tools related to the mill. Mine is also on castors so it can be easily moved for maintenance or cleaning. Now you couldn’t get me to have one of those little stands they come with. YMMV.


Thanks,

I'm still kicking myself for not taking the base it was on when I bought it.

That's not a bad idea, but I was kind of hoping to get the mounting hole centers etc so I could have a base all drilled and ready to go so I could just drop it on and go.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 29, 2021)

Don‘t forget an access hole through the top so you can adjust the Y split nut. I had to pull mine and plasma a hole so I could access it.


----------



## lordbeezer (Oct 29, 2021)

18.5 X 13” center to center best I can measure


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 29, 2021)

I’ve hesitated to offer those dimensions because without pictures my RF30 might not be the same. There are so many mill/drills on here that folks are calling RF30’s that were made by other co’s in Taiwan that are not RF30’s. I it doesn’t have a tag on it from RongFu like my Enco stating it’s an RF it can be any number of other small manufacturers that have come and went.


----------



## lordbeezer (Oct 29, 2021)

Measurements are off my enco made in Taiwan. Might help. Might not. Might want to wait and measure your machine.


----------



## bob12345 (Nov 1, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Don‘t forget an access hole through the top so you can adjust the Y split nut. I had to pull mine and plasma a hole so I could access it.


I did see that somewhere else, but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## bob12345 (Nov 1, 2021)

lordbeezer said:


> 18.5 X 13” center to center best I can measure


Nice one, that's exactly what I needed, its pretty much exactly what I made it, albeit in metric, when I did my dodgy measurement whilst almost hanging upside-down


----------

